# Q'Barra: Facing Truth OOC



## Pebele (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi everyone! This will serve as the new OOC thread for this game.

Any concerns, questions, comments, etc should be placed here. This is also a good place to put a note if you're going to be gone for a few days.

Again, I want to thank you all for playing, and I hope you will enjoy the game.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 12, 2007)

Also, if everyone could please post their character sheet here, I'd really appreciate it.

Please keep them updated as well.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 12, 2007)

When using Invisible Castle, did you want us to link the results to the IC thread or is just telling you okay?


----------



## Pebele (Feb 12, 2007)

I would like for the results to be linked in the IC thread. Not that I don't trust everyone, it simply will cut down on the risk of a keyboard mistake.


----------



## BRP2 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm here!!

Very sorry about it guys, I had to go to the hospital for a small amount of days, but I'm back and better. I'm going to post/catch up right now. Sorry it took me so long to get in contact.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 15, 2007)

Not a problem. I'm glad you are feeling better!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 15, 2007)

Hope everything wasn't too serious.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 15, 2007)

I'll have some posts up later today, I'm just waiting to see where Trebuchet is going.


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 15, 2007)

Pebele feel free to give us a gentle nudge if the RP'ing interferes with moving things along, I feel Sepoto may instead follow Charles, giving his concern for the mood he can sense in him. Perhaps the fruit-gift and theological discussion will compel the warforged to follow along.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 15, 2007)

I am perfectly happy to let you guys RP to your heart's content. I like the dynamic that the characters are developing and it gives me more insight to them as well. 

That said, I won't keep the game on hold indefinitely. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 17, 2007)

There's an excellent chance I won't be able to post at all tomorrow (Saturday), but I should be back again on Sunday by the latest.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 17, 2007)

Alright, not a problem. 

If you're able to post, that will be awesome. If not, we'll look for you Sunday.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey everyone. I was hoping that we could wrap up preparations around the Academy by today or tomorrow, and then start the group off on their adventure on Monday. 

I am really happy with the interactions that have been going on, and I certainly do not want anyone to stop with the great roleplaying that's happening. I'd just like to start roleplaying somewhere other than the campus. 

Sound like a plan?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 18, 2007)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey everybody,

Once we get going how to we want to organize a marching order?  When combat breaks out do we want someone to protect the most squishy party member(I think this at this point it's Trebuchet)?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2007)

Could be. AC 18, HP 30. Not bad for a mid level unbuffed mage.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 19, 2007)

My guess is that Darrick should bring up the rear since he's brining his horse. Trebuchet should also be towards the rear, and Sepoto should be in the middle, since I think he's our most vulnerable member.

I think Catherine or Kaelan should lead, and then Charles should be in the middle with Sepoto.


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm probably the 'squishiest' with 22 hp, but this might not matter, given that when scouting, or once the fighting starts, Sepoto is up the nearest tree 20'-30' and raining arrows down on the opponents. I plan on making him inaccesible to melee opponents through stealth or height. Having obscenely high Dexterity based skills, particularly combined with the shifter and ninja abilities should make this feasible. 

Sepoto will likely scout ahead of the party in the deeper undergrowth or from tree to tree when able, falling back to the middle rank when open terrain presents itself. He is for all intents and purposes a hit and run character in combat.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 20, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know, I don't think Pebele said it specifically, but she is allowing skill tricks from CS.  I believe Charles is a melee scout, so how does this look assuming a single file path through the jungle:  Kaelan, Catherine, Charles, Sepoto, Trebuchet, Darrick.  Sepoto would off in the jungle hide/ms through the brush.

I'm having trouble deciding who takes point, Kaelan or Catherine;  Catherine's high AC makes it better if foes get the drop on us but her lower mobility make it harder for her to get to those in need if she needs to get to the back.  

Now that I go back and look at Charles, Sepoto, and Kaelan's character sheets, we are all pretty good at Hide/MS.  What do people think of the 3 of us take to the side of the trail and move along while staying hidden, Derricks marshal aura will add 3 to all our checks.  If somebody thinks that would be a bad idea(whether because we'd be stepping on the toes of somebodies concept, or just a general plan of keeping the group more together let me know.)


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> My guess is that Darrick should bring up the rear since he's brining his horse. Trebuchet should also be towards the rear, and Sepoto should be in the middle, since I think he's our most vulnerable member.
> 
> I think Catherine or Kaelan should lead, and then Charles should be in the middle with Sepoto.




As long as he's got a clear path for lance-work, all will be good.

And I like the thought of the scouts to either side.  Perhaps two of them flamking the others, while the third goes on a bit ahead?  Be a good idea to arrange some sort of signal in case of trouble.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 20, 2007)

Pebele, is there time to get a signal whistle before we leave?  Or is there a certain kind of skill check you'd have us make to imitate a bird call or something.  Does everybody agree with what is proposed? That is, Kaelan and Sepoto to either side of the group, with Charles hidden further up front.  Then on the actual trail have Catherine, Treb, and Darrick.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 20, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Pebele, is there time to get a signal whistle before we leave?  Or is there a certain kind of skill check you'd have us make to imitate a bird call or something.  Does everybody agree with what is proposed? That is, Kaelan and Sepoto to either side of the group, with Charles hidden further up front.  Then on the actual trail have Catherine, Treb, and Darrick.




A signal whistle would be something that those of you with stealth training would have, right?

So, in the interest of actually getting this thing started, just go ahead and add it to your inventory if you have the gold for it. It's quite likely that someone would consider that it may prove useful.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 20, 2007)

> A signal whistle would be something that those of you with stealth training would have, right?




Added to inventory; cost 8sp


----------



## Pebele (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey all, you're actually approaching your first encounter, so I need a little help from you.

I have the positions for the three on the trail (Catherine, Darrick and Trebuchet), but how far away are the three 'scout' characters?

How far off the trail and how far ahead of the others are you three? Also, are you all making an effort to remain undetected? If so, then for each day I need you three to roll hide and move silently checks. Also remember that if you're moving more than half speed you need to take all appropriate penalties.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 21, 2007)

I am five feet off the trail, right on the edge of the jungle, on the right flank; at this point I am keeping up Treb.  Hide and MS I'll post in the IC thread.  I'm going to post the checks assuming we are moving at normal speed, if people decide that wouldn't be a good idea(we move slow and steadily or normal paced) just add +5 to the checks if that is alright with you Pebele. I'm including Darricks +3 as well


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 21, 2007)

Sepoto is moving within fifteen feet of the trail, left flank, staying as near to trees as possible as he proceeds. I'm also assuming we are moving at full speed.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 21, 2007)

Ok, I just want to make sure I'm clear on this:

Catherine is the slowest party member, she only moves 20. So, I assume that the group on the trail is moving with Catherine, so they are going 20.

So, Rookseye, EvolutionKB, will you be moving at 20, to keep up with the trail group, or at 30, which is your own base speed?


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 21, 2007)

Sepoto is moving at his full speed, I envision he and Kaelan as being slightly ahead of the main column, and to either side, almost at a diagonal, with Charles taking point. 

Or perhaps, EvolutionKB, we should alternate, with one keeping pace with the main column on their side, and the other slightly ahead in order to easier reach Charles?


----------



## Pebele (Feb 21, 2007)

Well, alright then. So at any given moment, the 'scouts' are at least a few miles ahead of the others. Got it!


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 21, 2007)

Since you put it that way, 20' sounds reasonable...clanky armor in the jungle, slowing everyone down.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 21, 2007)

Rookseye said:
			
		

> Since you put it that way, 20' sounds reasonable...clanky armor in the jungle, slowing everyone down.




So, I'll guess that they are 20-30 feet ahead of the group on the trail, and keeping a steady pace? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 21, 2007)

Since the scouts were wondering how they were keeping in contact, I would guess someone would drop back to our group periodically to keep us informed. In case of emergency, I assume they would just yell.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 21, 2007)

I've got that signal whistle, if I spot or hear anything I'll give it a blow, I'll assume we talked about this on the road.  The setup sounds good to me, we are all close enough to get to each other if there is trouble, but far enough away where we hopefully won't be easily spotted.  Kaelan would be moving at twenty to keep the pace with Catherine, taking the penalty for moving at more than half speed.




> Or perhaps, EvolutionKB, we should alternate, with one keeping pace with the main column on their side, and the other slightly ahead in order to easier reach Charles?




Sounds fine to me.  Why don't you stay by the group then, Ranged SS has to be within 30' and the noisy ones are more likely to get attacked(unless one of us blows our Hide/MS checks)


----------



## Pebele (Feb 21, 2007)

Ok, I'm just waiting on a hide and ms check from BRP2, however if I don't get one by 3-4 pm EST, I'll go ahead and make one for him.


----------



## Pebele (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm waiting to hear back from BRP2, hopefully round one will be completed today, and I'll get round 2 started.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 24, 2007)

Rolzup,

Can we assume from now on that in the first round of combat you switch your aura to give us the attack roll bonus?


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 24, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Rolzup,
> 
> Can we assume from now on that in the first round of combat you switch your aura to give us the attack roll bonus?




Yes indeed.  There's no reason that he can't keep those auras going at all times, actually.  But Motivate Dex will certainly be up whenever we're actively adventuring, and Motivate Attack will be active when in a threatening situation...like travelling through an ape-infested jungle.  When the situation is (seemingly) more innocuous, he'll activate it on his first action after combat breaks out.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 24, 2007)

Catherine's aura will also always be active, though it only affects charging.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 24, 2007)

I think motivate dex will be better outside of combat, mostly because it will give everybody a bonus on init checks, plus while we are in the jungle, it will help the scouts remain scouts.


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 24, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I think motivate dex will be better outside of combat, mostly because it will give everybody a bonus on init checks, plus while we are in the jungle, it will help the scouts remain scouts.




Which works out nicely, although I must confess I hadn't thought of that at the time.  Have to keep it mind when designing raiding parties for my own game, 'tho....

But yeah, unless otherwise stated, assume that both auras are up.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds good


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 25, 2007)

Pebele,

I am ready to move on to Havenwood whenever everybody else is.


----------



## Yeoman (Feb 26, 2007)

As spellcaster's, both Catherine and Trebuchet need to rest for 8 hours to regain their spells. I think that was what Pebele was driving at.


----------



## Rolzup (Feb 26, 2007)

Apologies to all -- I've been sick as the proverbial dog for the past few days, and I've still got a brain full of cotton.  I should be able to string a coherent sentence of two together by tomorrow.  Man, I hope so....


----------



## Pebele (Feb 26, 2007)

I certainly understand being sick. I hope you feel better very quickly. I think we should be able to work around it for a couple days if necessary.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 26, 2007)

I forgot about Treb being a spellcaster.  Can we set enough watches so everyone can get a full night's rest and regain spells if necessary?


----------



## Pebele (Feb 26, 2007)

Let's see, if we assume that each person takes a 2 hour watch shift, then with 5 people keeping watch everyone should get their full amount of rest. 

I think it is ok to split up resting in to two time periods, as long as they are a minimum of 2 hours.

so, I have it like this:
Kaelan, Sepoto, Charles, Trebuchet, Catherine. With each of them taking 1.5 to 2 hour shifts, then the group should easily be covered from 9 pm until 7 am.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 28, 2007)

Didn't the Headmaster say they were expecting us?


----------



## Pebele (Feb 28, 2007)

The Headmaster said that they were expecting "some sort of aid", yes.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 7, 2007)

Pebele,

Did you give out exp for the apes and I totally miss it or are you just going to wait to tell us when we level?


----------



## Pebele (Mar 7, 2007)

I haven't given out exp yet. My goal was to give out a total amount of exp per "section" of the adventure.


----------



## Pebele (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone. I want to apologize that I didn't update last night. I am feeling rather ill at the moment, so I may not be able to post today.

I sincerely apologize for the delay. If at all possible, I will try to get some posts up later this evening.

I do want to say, though, that I am very impressed with how well the game is going so far. I realize there hasn't been too much "action" yet, but I am very pleased with all the character interactions that have been happening.

Anyway, I just wanted to let you all know what was up. Hopefully things will be back to normal soon.


----------



## Rookseye (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, Pebele. Conveniently, while you rest so do our characters. We'll be looking forward to continuing, hope you feel better!


----------



## Rolzup (Mar 9, 2007)

Take it easy -- it's been a bad year for that.  I'm feeling a bit ill again myself; I'm hoping that the viral fun from last week isn't back for a repeat engagement.

This is what I get from working with little kids.  "Keep in mind," I was told, years ago, "That most of our furniture is at nose-level for toddler."


----------



## Pebele (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi everyone. I am finally starting to feel better. There should be a rule that you can't be sick on the weekends, seriously.

At any rate, I will update later this morning. I need to wake up a bit and then put my DM-hat back on. 

I am very sorry for the delay. But let the game resume!


----------



## Pebele (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok, everyone. There seems to be some confusion about how Darrick's Motivate Dexterity Minor Aura works, so I think I should go ahead and clear it up right now.

Here is the text on it, from the Miniatures Handbook:
Motivate Dexterity: Bonus on Dexterity checks, Dexterity-based skill checks, and initiative checks. (+Darrick's CHA bonus (+3))

So, the aura does not modify your AC or ranged attacks.

The text on Darrick's Motivate Attack Major Aura:
Motivate Attack: Bonus on melee attack rolls. (+1 to hit with melee attacks)

The text on Catherine's Over The Top Minor Aura:
Over the Top: Bonus on damage rolls when charging. (+Catherine's CHA bonus (+2) to damage when Charging)


I understand that the Marshall's abilities can be confusing. When I ended up with two in the party I had to go through and make myself a cheat-sheet to make sure that I understood it all. 

As soon as Shayuri posts, I will get round 2 completed.


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 23, 2007)

Heya, I'll be out of the area for the weekend so if you can ghost Catherine, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thanks again.


----------



## Pebele (Mar 24, 2007)

Actually, I would rather put the game on hold for the weekend, in that case. Things are about to happen, and I think it would be best for everyone to be in charge of their own characters at that point.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 24, 2007)

Can't wait to see what happens, Kaelan is ready to go.


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 26, 2007)

Alright, I apologize for the absence. I had a out of state trip to make over the weekend. I'm ready to rock.


----------



## BRP2 (Mar 27, 2007)

Me too ;o


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey Pebele, my apologies re: Character posting.

I've been down with bronchitis, and didn't see your email until today. Ironically, I've been doing a better job at monitoring the boards than my own email... Sigh.


----------



## Pebele (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that. I know how much bronchitis sucks. I hope you are on the mend.

I went ahead and posted Trebuchet, just to make it easier for myself. If you want to go ahead and post so that you can update the character sheet yourself, go for it. Either way works for me.

I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Pebele (Mar 31, 2007)

Since I seem to be having more and more bad days, I want to let you guys know what's going on.

I have Multiple Sclerosis. No idea how familiar any of you are with this disease, but the short version is that I have a lot of pain and fatigue issues. 

This game is really important to me, and I want to thank you all for all the work you are putting in. I am trying my absolute hardest to uphold my end of the bargain and keep this game moving forward. Unfortunately sometimes my body has other ideas.

So, I'm not looking for sympathy or anything like that, I just want you all to know that if I put up a short crappy post and apologize, this is why. 

And that's it. Questions? Concerns? 

If my body cooperates, tomorrow things will finally pick up speed again. I'm sure you're all as anxious as I am.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 31, 2007)

MS is something hard to work through.  I learned a little about it in a neuroscience class I took back in college.  I too hope to keep this game going, I am truly enjoying it, and can't wait as the plot unfolds.


----------



## Pebele (Apr 1, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> MS is something hard to work through.  I learned a little about it in a neuroscience class I took back in college.  I too hope to keep this game going, I am truly enjoying it, and can't wait as the plot unfolds.




Thank you. I have no plans on stopping the game, I just realized that I have been having a rough time of things lately and felt that you all deserved an explanation. 

I am very glad that you are enjoying the game, and i hope you continue to do so. I am truly enjoying myself as well.


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 2, 2007)

I agree, Pebele, great game thus far. Don't feel bad about any delays at all. This is the only game I'm presently in, and, like the last one I was in, I intend to see it through until the end. I look forward to seeing the new posts every day. 

Working more than full time, being a father of an 18-month-old, and dealing with the mundane but numerous pulls of real life concerns make me appreciate every moment of gaming that I have. I targeted an invite to your game because of how much effort went into the recruiting process and the care you took in introducing your story. 

I'm thrilled with the game so far and the interesting cast of characters we have among us; I can't wait to see where things go from here!


----------



## Pebele (Apr 2, 2007)

Rookseye said:
			
		

> I agree, Pebele, great game thus far. Don't feel bad about any delays at all. This is the only game I'm presently in, and, like the last one I was in, I intend to see it through until the end. I look forward to seeing the new posts every day.
> 
> Working more than full time, being a father of an 18-month-old, and dealing with the mundane but numerous pulls of real life concerns make me appreciate every moment of gaming that I have. I targeted an invite to your game because of how much effort went into the recruiting process and the care you took in introducing your story.
> 
> I'm thrilled with the game so far and the interesting cast of characters we have among us; I can't wait to see where things go from here!




Thank you very much.

As I mentioned, I have no desire to end this game. I am glad that you are enjoying it. This is an idea I have had kicking around in my head for quite awhile, and I finally decided to implement it. I seem to have found the right group to play, as well.

Since I made it so clear that I wanted everyone to make a commitment to the game, I felt it unfair to not hold myself to the same standard. Which is why I wanted everyone to know what was going on.


----------



## Pebele (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey all. I've been having a difficult week, so I apologize if I have been less than engaging. 

I am feeling better and I am quite ready to kick the story in to high gear.

However, I do need to know the parties plan. From the look of things, it seems that the group is going to rest for the night, and then head back to Havenwood, is this correct?

I will have a good post up tomorrow morning at any rate. If everyone can weigh in so I make sure to have the correct post up, that would be great.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 13, 2007)

Yup that sounds good to me.


----------



## Rookseye (Apr 14, 2007)

Sounds good to Sepoto...


----------



## Pebele (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey everyone. 

I'll be getting a post up this afternoon, but then I won't be around until tomorrow afternoon, at the earliest. I may not be around until Friday, but I don't know for sure.

Just wanted to let everyone know.


----------



## Yeoman (May 4, 2007)

I'll be out of town from the 6th until the 12th, so I won't be able to post as frequently as normal. I can still post in the evenings when I return to the hotel though, so no need to ghost me unless I'm slowing you down. Is that ok?


----------



## Pebele (May 5, 2007)

It should be fine. We all seem to be all over on the times when we are able to post, so I don't imagine that it should really slow us down any.

But, I will ghost Catherine if the need arises.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 5, 2007)

So when we decide to deal with the equipment we found, how are you going to deal with it?  Selling for half price?  Or straight up trade?  Just to confirm, are you allowing Core+completes+eberron for items or are there more books open?


----------



## Pebele (May 5, 2007)

When you trade equipment in to the school, you are given 75% of it's value in credit. So, basically, you get 75% of the items value to buy other equipment and items from the school.

The price given in gold is much, much less. 

The books that are open for items:
Core
Complete Series
Eberron
Miniature's Handbook
Races Of Series (I finally got all these)

If there's something that you want from another book, just post and I'll see about it.


----------



## Yeoman (May 14, 2007)

I'm going to go ahead and post tomorrow morning. The trip took a lot out of me. I apologize for the delay. It seems my lungs don't mesh well with an air area blanketed in smoke from wildfires.


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2007)

Pebele, I've a question. I'm considering taking a feat to gain a familiar, and wondered what you thought about a familiar that was a construct. The construct type is more powerful than most familiar types, but perhaps if it was toned down in other ways (not having any effective attacks, or having reduced "familiar traits" or not granting any master bonuses, perhaps?) it could still be balanced?

One idea I had was for a cool little "Da Vincian" whirlygig eyeball. Corkscrew helicopter style, with a little eye dangling from the bottom, it's basically just a recon unit/spy. The communication it has with him would be in Artooian beeps and boops, and of course, it would have a feisty disposition. If it still seems like too much, perhaps it's a living construct instead of a full construct...

Just thought I'd open dialogue on the subject in advance of level 6.


----------



## Pebele (May 23, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Pebele, I've a question. I'm considering taking a feat to gain a familiar, and wondered what you thought about a familiar that was a construct. The construct type is more powerful than most familiar types, but perhaps if it was toned down in other ways (not having any effective attacks, or having reduced "familiar traits" or not granting any master bonuses, perhaps?) it could still be balanced?
> 
> One idea I had was for a cool little "Da Vincian" whirlygig eyeball. Corkscrew helicopter style, with a little eye dangling from the bottom, it's basically just a recon unit/spy. The communication it has with him would be in Artooian beeps and boops, and of course, it would have a feisty disposition. If it still seems like too much, perhaps it's a living construct instead of a full construct...
> 
> Just thought I'd open dialogue on the subject in advance of level 6.




It is an interesting concept. I am open to considering it, but first I would need to know what feat you wanted to take. Is it Improved Familiar?

My thought is that we could take one of the familiars that are available, and then tweak it in to being a construct. So, your recon unit could be based on some sort of bird, for example.

Side-note: I immediately thought of Remote from KOTOR 2. I loved that little thing.


----------



## Rookseye (May 27, 2007)

Pebele, Shayuri, let me know if you'd like to do a little research on construct feats to help out too, I have an issue of Dragon that details construct familiars in good detail. I'd be more than happy to check it out and post anything relevant to what you are looking to do.


----------



## Pebele (May 27, 2007)

Rookseye said:
			
		

> Pebele, Shayuri, let me know if you'd like to do a little research on construct feats to help out too, I have an issue of Dragon that details construct familiars in good detail. I'd be more than happy to check it out and post anything relevant to what you are looking to do.




Awesome! I have actually subscribed to Dragon for some time, but for the life of me I don't remember that issue. Do you happen to remember which issue it was in? 

Also, Shayuri? Are you still with us? You haven't posted in a couple days, and we need Trebuchet's action to move on.


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2007)

Argh, sorry. I missed that. Been a busy couple of days. I'm moving this week, so...

But I'll post immediatement!

And any crunch regarding construct familiariage is welcome!


----------



## Rookseye (May 27, 2007)

I'll check tonight when I get home, it was a fairly recent issue, great big golem being forged on the cover, if I remember correctly.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 27, 2007)

Ouch that must have been some good rolling for that dino...On another note, Shayuri, have you looked at the item familiars  from the SRD?


----------



## Pebele (May 27, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Ouch that must have been some good rolling for that dino...On another note, Shayuri, have you looked at the item familiars  from the SRD?




Yes, unfortunately the dino has been rolling better than any of my characters have ever rolled. Well, I suppose it's my character, so that's ok. Maybe.


----------



## Pebele (May 27, 2007)

Ok, I actually found the issue of Dragon that Rookseye was talking about.

It looks like in order to use a construct familiar Trebuchet will need to have the Improved Familiar feat. 

So, what I can do is I can allow you to change your 3rd level feat choice to Obtain Familiar, and then use your 6th level feat to gain Improved Familiar.

In the issue of dragon, there were two flying familiars that would be available to Trebuchet right off the bat, a Razor Hawk and a Glass Dragonfly. These are in issue 341, if you have Dragon available. If not, then I can write out their descriptions here for you.

If neither of those will work, we can work together to use them as a template to design your own familiar.

Seem fair?


----------



## Pebele (Jun 7, 2007)

(OOC: Ok, since I really have no idea what's going on with ENWorld, I'm going to try to email everyone so that we can make alternate arrangements for continuing the game.

If I don't get to you, or if you don't get email's from ENWorld, you can email me at Pebele@gmail.com)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2007)

Seems quite fair, actually. But I'm not sure I wanna spend 2 feats on a familiar, especially one that's just an 'eye in the sky' so to speak.

Too many things to get. Warmage Edge, spell foci...his first priority must be to be a blasty mage, after all. 

I'll think about it...as a party, we really don't lack for recon ability, so it's probably not worth it in the final analysis.

Thanks though!


----------



## Pebele (Jun 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Seems quite fair, actually. But I'm not sure I wanna spend 2 feats on a familiar, especially one that's just an 'eye in the sky' so to speak.
> 
> Too many things to get. Warmage Edge, spell foci...his first priority must be to be a blasty mage, after all.
> 
> ...




Ok, no problem. Let me know if you change your mind.


----------



## Yeoman (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey Pebele, I'm going to go ahead and modify Catherine's progression chart based on what we discussed. Just a heads up. 

Thanks!


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 12, 2007)

I have to laugh at this, but since we hadn't reached a decision until later in the day yesterday....I was going to post about knocking all the racks and wood into a pile and burning it to cover our escape. Luckily someone had a better plan!


----------



## Pebele (Jul 19, 2007)

Just so that we're all on the same page:

Shayuri hasn't posted in about a week, and has not responded to an email inquiring about his whereabouts. Since this is not the first time that this has happened, I am considering the character abandoned, and I will ghost Trebuchet in any combat situations.

I will try to find a replacement character. If anyone knows of anyone who would be interested in creating a character for the campaign, by all means let me know. Otherwise I will put up a recruitment thread.

I know that it is summer and posting has been a bit lax lately on my part as well. I apologize, but hopefully we will be able to get back on track and keep this going.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2007)

Gah...I'm sorry! Getting internet setup in my new place was like pulling teeth!

I would have posted, but I literally had to sit and wait for the damn DSL modem to arrive, because if I hadn't they couldn't deliver it.

Anyway, if there's hard feelings I apologize. If you really dont' want me back...okay. But this won't happen again. I'm in my new apartment. The DSL is finally set up. No more disappearing without -ample- warning.

What do you say?


----------



## Pebele (Jul 19, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Gah...I'm sorry! Getting internet setup in my new place was like pulling teeth!
> 
> I would have posted, but I literally had to sit and wait for the damn DSL modem to arrive, because if I hadn't they couldn't deliver it.
> 
> ...




Well, this is tough. So, I'm going to leave it up to everyone else. It's their game, too. 

So, what do you all say? If you don't want to post here, feel free to email me at Pebele@gmail.com and let me know if you feel that we should give Shayuri a last chance in the game or not. 

Shayuri, I'm sorry. If this was the first time, it wouldn't be a problem. But this isn't, so I'm really not sure what to do. I think this is the most fair way.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2007)

I suppose I understand. You've no idea what's been going on over here, and I can't expect you to use information you don't have and can't verify in your decision making process.

It crosses my eyes with frustration, mind you, but not at you so much as the myriad misadventures that led to this point.

I'll accept whatever decision y'all come to though.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Email sent.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Also, given our recent _performance_  in combat...would you mind terribly if we had backup characters ready? I don't want to have to leave the campaign if Catherine dies.

I've got to see where this is all going.


----------



## Pebele (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> Also, given our recent _performance_  in combat...would you mind terribly if we had backup characters ready? I don't want to have to leave the campaign if Catherine dies.
> 
> I've got to see where this is all going.



No, I don't mind if you have back-up characters ready. If a character dies in combat, that is no reason for the player to leave the game.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Pebele said:
			
		

> No, I don't mind if you have back-up characters ready. If a character dies in combat, that is no reason for the player to leave the game.




Cool, some DMs prefer to cycle players out when characters die. I'm glad that isn't the case here!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 20, 2007)

Same here!  We all know I've been close more than once.  Should we assume backups are from the academy as well?


----------



## Pebele (Jul 20, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Same here!  We all know I've been close more than once.  Should we assume backups are from the academy as well?



Yes, use the same creation rules for backups as for the original characters.

If that changes at any point in the future, I will let everyone know so that they can adjust their backups as well.


----------



## Yeoman (Jul 20, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Same here!  We all know I've been close more than once.




You and me both.


----------



## Pebele (Jul 21, 2007)

We got a bit off track with the discussion for replacement characters, so I would just like to reiterate that I would like everyone's input about the situation with Shayuri.

I have received one email, and if I do not receive anymore, then that will be the only input I have to make my decision. So, please let me know how YOU feel. 

Should Shayuri be given a final chance, or should we find a replacement? This is your game, too, so I want your input.


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 21, 2007)

One vote for Shayuri staying! Sepoto would be tremendously upset if he didn't have his Trenchbucket to kick around, and Rookseye knows all too well how life can sometimes get in the way of a post despite the best of intentions,


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 21, 2007)

I'd like Shayuri to stay as well.


----------



## Pebele (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok, all, sorry about the drama. 

Shayuri, the group has spoken in favor of giving you a final chance. I hope that your moving difficulties are all sorted out.

Now, back to the real action!


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2007)

I thank you all for your patience.

I'm posting from my own apartment on my own computer on my own internet account again, at last. I foresee no further problems along the lines I've experienced so far.

Time will, I trust, demonstrate that better than any words though.

I shall resume posting.


----------



## Pebele (Jul 22, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I thank you all for your patience.
> 
> I'm posting from my own apartment on my own computer on my own internet account again, at last. I foresee no further problems along the lines I've experienced so far.
> 
> ...



Good to have you back. I hope that there are no hard feelings.


----------



## Rookseye (Jul 22, 2007)

I insist on Sepoto still calling you Trenchbucket, however.


----------



## Pebele (Jul 22, 2007)

Oops. Wrong thread! Sorry!


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2007)

No hard feelings at all. 

And I wouldn't have it any other way, Rooks.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2007)

Updated. Bumping this thread, cuz it almost fell off.


----------



## Pebele (Aug 21, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Updated. Bumping this thread, cuz it almost fell off.



Thanks! I should remember to bump it sometimes, myself.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 22, 2007)

Pebele, how were you handling hp again?  I'll just put the average on my character sheet for now.


----------



## Pebele (Aug 22, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Pebele, how were you handling hp again?  I'll just put the average on my character sheet for now.



hp is 75% of max hp per level, rounded down. The same as when you created your character initially.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 8, 2007)

Okay thanks adjusting character sheet/in game thread


----------



## Pebele (Sep 8, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Okay thanks adjusting character sheet/in game thread



No problem! Thanks for asking.


----------



## Yeoman (Nov 5, 2007)

I've got a lot of personal issues going on at the moment, so I need to take some time off from posting. You can ghost me or replace me. Whatever you want to do. I can come back in a little  while, but do whatever you need to.

Thanks


----------



## Pebele (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> I've got a lot of personal issues going on at the moment, so I need to take some time off from posting. You can ghost me or replace me. Whatever you want to do. I can come back in a little  while, but do whatever you need to.
> 
> Thanks



I understand.

I think for the moment I am going to have to put the entire game on hold.

I do apologize to everyone but it just seems to be a bad time of year for a lot of different things. 

I am thinking of taking a week long hiatus and then reevaluating how much time and energy I have to devote to the game. I understand completely if this isn't acceptable, and I apologize in advance if this causes anyone to feel the need to drop the game.

You've all been really great and it is certainly no reflection on any of the players. I'm just going through a bit of a rough patch myself.


----------



## Rolzup (Nov 5, 2007)

Not a problem, and trust me: I know the feeling all too well.


----------

